# Really? Noone interested?



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

I want a custom rod built and i haven't yet found anyone t make it reasonably. One guy wanted 100(dont know if thats a deal or not), another want 250 and the wacko i justtalkedto wanted 400 bucks:nonono! C'mon guys help me out here.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Cavitts custom rods. Just had one built and love it. Great price too.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *850lover (10/18/2009)*I want a custom rod built and i haven't yet found anyone t make it reasonably. One guy wanted 100(dont know if thats a deal or not), another want 250 and the wacko i justtalkedto wanted 400 bucks:nonono! C'mon guys help me out here.




its a custom rod...you get what you pay for...if you want a reasonable rod then ones on the shelf are the way to go...customs arent gonna be cheap...walmart has cheap rods


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Tell us what reel you are going to put on it, what lb line you use and what you want to use it for and I can help ya..


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

$100 for a custom rod? Yes, that's a deal for a quality rod with good components.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I agree with the statement " you get what you pay for." I have a custom built acid wrap rod that I paid close to $250 for three years ago and to have that same rod built toady would cost you almost $350. Just keep in mind it is called a custom rod for a reason. Custom means that you get it your way and can make it a one of a kind.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *850lover (10/18/2009)*I want a custom rod built and i haven't yet found anyone t make it reasonably. One guy wanted 100(dont know if thats a deal or not), another want 250 and the wacko i justtalkedto wanted 400 bucks:nonono! C'mon guys help me out here.


WOW!!

Just go down to OUTCAT and get you a rod for les then $100. My favorite rod I bought from there for $80. It wasn't custom so I thought I got a hellva deal. 

I would think a custom rod for less then $100 you would use on bream and crappie. I may be wrong but that is just me.:letsdrink


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

rod-n-reel depot...ask for ron....unless you're rich or have a bunch of cash on the books, call him...goin' fishing is the place...


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

i build custom rods and the only great deals i give are to repeat buyers


----------



## Shop Keeper (Oct 17, 2009)

I build customs here, and I have to admit $100.00 is cheap....

the least expensive I sell is around 129.00 and you do get what you pay for, I have built rods for significantly more....check around there are some really good quality builders here in Pensacola, everyone does things a little different and you may like one persons work better, or another may be a little tighter...but the fact is this......Buy a good quality blank, that is the heart of your custom, then get some decent guides, they are the second most important thing, heck, the best builders I know use electrical tape to test out blanks and guides......so the wrap is ....not as important...so keep cost down by getting simple thread work done and sink you $ into a good blank.........but a truly good blank will run you $100.00 by itself on certain applications. If you're looking to spend less than $100...buy one off the rack, there are many quality rods mass produced in that price range and everyone carries them.


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

100 bucks for a custom rod is not gonna get u a true custom rod,the price of the blank and the guides is gonna cost u more than that if its a good build,plus labor and wrapping.i had one inshore rod that costs 350 but was the best damn rod ive ever owned.nice 8ft 6inch bad ass set up and was stolen years ago.if u only have a few bucks,outcast or hotspots or gulf breeze can help u out,i know gulf breeze bait and tackle has some consignments availble occasionally.


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

Let me add that for 400 bucks the guy said he wouldn't do nothing bigger than a crappie/ blue gill rodnot to mention his tone and manner wasn't appreciated. :nonono. But i know his dad(just found out he was my dad's patient) so im gonna let him know his son was rude to us and a completeAHOLE to anolder couple that spentnearly 200 bucksthere.Im still checking things out but i got until next may to get this rod.I saw a few sites but im trying to stick to local places and pay cash.(CC fraud victim last year) Btw im probably gonna check out outcast, reelfunand dizzy lizzies as well as a few other shops. Ill Pm a few of you and get more info


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

a good quality blank, before it is wrapped, is going to cost around $100 or more, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Unless its an ultralight type rod, finding one for less than 100 bucks is a great deal. Just the cost of components eats up a lot of the profit to be made on it then bring in the time and its almost a wash for the builder. I don't think I've ever sold one for less than 120.00


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Send me a PM with what you would like and I will price it out for you. I don't have a lot of time in the winter months to build but I refuse to let someone willing to support local business go without.!!!


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

i saw your other post that said you wanted a 7ft [2pc] rod

if this is what you are still talking about then yes im pretty sure you can get a CUSTOM BUILT rod for under 130$

to me custom built is when a rod is built to your standards like the grips are were you want them, guides spaced how you want them, action of the blank suites your needs 

not just that it has a fancy wrap that looks pretty

those wraps look awesome but are they gunna help you catch fish?

if i were you i would give ernie a call and if you dont find what you need with ernie 

then check your pm im gunna send you a # of a very good friend of mine that wraps awesome rods


----------

